# Freezer foods ideas for dinner



## Flakie (Aug 21, 2018)

Sometimes there’s no time to cook something from scratch and when I’m doing something for hubby and son I want something quick from the freezer. Anyone got any suggestions for prepackaged frozen food that is easy to grab and cook in no time that I could have? I’ve found a couple of fresh ready meals in Asda that are low carb but not many of the supermarkets do anything much in that line. I know I could get sausages or burgers out but anything else?


----------



## Carolg (Aug 21, 2018)

Not pre packed but what about frying mushrooms, garlic and while cooking boil some frozen peas. (You can add frozen or fresh chopped peppers if you want)drain peas and put in vegetable mix, add in crumbled Stilton, Creme  fraiche, or double cream, some frozen spinach till cooked and heated through. Season and scoff. You can cook some pasta if you want and add as well. Doesn’t take long to make and less time to eat


----------



## weecee (Aug 21, 2018)

When I cook a dinner, I do extra and freeze it so I have an easy meal for another day. Most things freeze well and I also do soups, chilli, fruit etc. Very handy and quick.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm with @weecee , in terms of freezing home made foods.  As well as all the usual Tupperware and clip top containers for leftovers, if I'm freezing a meal (e.g. casserole with veg), I'll usually freeze it in a foil container, like these:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALUMINIU...hash=item238da059da:m:mSvqz9sq9zzAlEBNGs9eVUA .  I pick them up for 10 for £1 in the pound shop.

Obviously microwavable tubs are available too.


----------



## Sally W (Aug 22, 2018)

As above I’d recommend batch cooking. Cooking mince and adding lots of veg gives option of cottage pie, chilli and bolognaise from one cooking session. If I’m in a rush and want quick tea I make a wrap out of beaten egg and put filling in and roll up. I find most ready meals too many additives and as you say are heavy on carbs.


----------



## Carolg (Aug 22, 2018)

Sally W said:


> As above I’d recommend batch cooking. Cooking mince and adding lots of veg gives option of cottage pie, chilli and bolognaise from one cooking session. If I’m in a rush and want quick tea I make a wrap out of beaten egg and put filling in and roll up. I find most ready meals too many additives and as you say are heavy on carbs.


I have done that for a packed lunch. Really quick and nice cold


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2018)

Birds Eye Fish pie, Morrisons & lots of others do them.


----------



## CathyB (Sep 11, 2018)

Some of the slimming world curries are low carb, I sometimes get a couple to shove in the freezer for emergencies and have one with a bag of frozen cauliflower rice


----------



## Drummer (Sep 12, 2018)

I get frozen fish from Lidl - there is usually cod and haddock and sometimes smoked haddock, It cooks in a very short time and I have been putting it in a steamer with frozen veges on the other levels


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I get frozen fish from Lidl - there is usually cod and haddock and sometimes smoked haddock, It cooks in a very short time and I have been putting it in a steamer with frozen veges on the other levels


Its ready in mins & I often have smoked haddock by itself


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 14, 2018)

I know it’s not quite the question you asked, but a slow cooker can be an asset. Switch it on in the morning and it’s ready when you get home. Chilli is one of my favourites, and can be low carb too.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes slow cookers are a godsend. Think I’ve read somebody boasts about the benefits of a pressure cooker. Remember my mum using one in the early seventies. Seem to remember the safety valve ending up in the ceiling once or twice. Just a bit of imagination and you’re sorted.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 15, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Yes slow cookers are a godsend. Think I’ve read somebody boasts about the benefits of a pressure cooker. Remember my mum using one in the early seventies. Seem to remember the safety valve ending up in the ceiling once or twice. Just a bit of imagination and you’re sorted.


I used mine at weekend for first time in years, made broccoli and Stilton soup. Really quick


----------



## MrsPeel (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree with everyone : batch cooking and freezing is perfect.
@Bronco Billy : The slow cooker (which I only discovered it's existence in a crafts forum full of North Americans...they call it Crok Pot so I asked what that was..... bought mine in Morrisons for £17 and is the most amazing kitchen gadget ever.....
@AndBreathe  thanks for that link! I also have some bags called Pour & Serve (I think LOL) plastic bags you can put hot liquids and then when cold, put them in the freezer, they stand up (and of course can "lay down" once frozen) cpuldn't find the brand I have but they look like these, with the space to write down date and all too
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lakeland-Sauce-Sealed-Freezer-Storage/dp/B00BNCYAE6

MY NO NO about ready meals from shops: One of the reasons I got to the extremely bad health I was 2 months ago and still not out the danger zone, was precisely ready meals.... not only the "low carb" isn't always accurate, but (like it has been mentioned here) the additives, but worse than all? *SALT-*
For once in a while yes, (I think someone also mentioned them here) Slimming World is having some sale now in Iceland. but (also on the kind of suggestions many said here) Asda has now an offer on stuff that goes straight from freezer to hob/oven and it doesn't take long to throw some stuff in a pan or over and you can have dinner ready in 20 minutes or half hour tops....
I love salmon fillets, though I prefer the fresh ones, I know some supermarkets offer ones that go straight from the freezer...
You will also find some amazing recipes that take little time to make here in the Diabetes UK Recipe Finder, I just discovered it a few weeks ago and having so much fun cooking them!!!!


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 25, 2018)

MrsPeel said:


> I agree with everyone : batch cooking and freezing is perfect.
> @Bronco Billy : The slow cooker (which I only discovered it's existence in a crafts forum full of North Americans...they call it Crok Pot so I asked what that was..... bought mine in Morrisons for £17 and is the most amazing kitchen gadget ever.....
> @AndBreathe  thanks for that link! I also have some bags called Pour & Serve (I think LOL) plastic bags you can put hot liquids and then when cold, put them in the freezer, they stand up (and of course can "lay down" once frozen) cpuldn't find the brand I have but they look like these, with the space to write down date and all too
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lakeland-Sauce-Sealed-Freezer-Storage/dp/B00BNCYAE6
> ...


I found Tip &Zip at a local Home Bargains store easy to use for soup or sauces ,left over Tia green or red sauce which doesn't keep long in the fridge ,also co co nut milk
  Carol


----------

